# Canker



## slow (Oct 8, 2007)

I am in los angeles.

This is much more common in pigeons, not so common in chickens so I am seeking help here as someone thought it was canker.

It's a chicken (several years old).

Infection about 0.5-1" dark brown, smelly growth has eaten into her beak on one side. Inside the beak is the growth and there is a hard bony structure in the middle of the growth, almost as if a pice of bone is stuck into the middle of it.

I read about with metronidazole, carnidazole, Copper Sulfate 1:2000 solution, scraping the canker out, fishzole (flagyl).

Where can I find these most quickly and inexpensively preferably without a prescription.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

FishZole, but you'll have to call around to aquarium supply stores in your area to see if anyone has that. Sometimes, Metronidazole is difficult to find immediately. Give that a try.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

If you call one of the Pigeon Supply Houses, you can probably get them
to expedite the order. Probably best to get a combination of Spartrix and
Metronidazole in pill form. You might also be able to call around and see if
any of the local pet stores w/aquarium supplies carry a product called Fishzole
which is the same as Metronidazole. You'd just need to make sure that it
isn't a mixture of meds w/other things thrown in.

Here's a link to the Pigeon Supply Houses::

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

Jedd's is closest to you and has an excellent supply of Trichomonas (Canker)
medications.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeon Supply Houses don't require a prescription nor do the Aquarium sections
at pet stores. One other thought is that you might see how far Jedd's is from
you and also check into Feed and Grain stores possibly in your area.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Slow,

Can you post some pictures of this growth? You may have pox along with the canker. Just want to be sure we cover all the bases.

Terry


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Try Henco Feed in Sun Valley, as you can drive there.... Happy


----------



## slow (Oct 8, 2007)

*pics*


















I got metronidazole powder for fish. I may have flagyl pills later today.

What's the best way to get the hen to swallow the powder.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yikes! That is really a nasty case of canker. Poor hen! You will need to dissolve the powder in water and either syringe the solution to the hen or leave it as her only drinking water. Best to syringe it so you know she is getting the meds. 

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you do the dosing on the powder? That's something that you need to work out carefully. If you need help with that then post the information about the exact formulation that you've got on here and somebody'll jump in and help.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She probably should be on an antibiotic too. Do you know how much she weighs? Are you able to hand feed her? I can't imagine she has been eating of drinking much.
Does she have canker in her throat that you can see?
You can start by feeding her defrosted peas and corn. Thaw them under warm water and then put them in her mouth at the back of the throat. Hopefully she will swallow. Go slow. Another thing you can try is cooked pasta like macaroni noodles. They are slippery and go down easily. I've been through this and its no fun. She desperately needs your support right now.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't know if you ordered Spartrix along w/the Metronidazole (Flagyl) pills, but
if you did, they can be given concurrently. You can also take a q-tip and apply
the medication topically to the problem area. Hand feeding while treating is
important to keep up the strength.

fp


----------



## slow (Oct 8, 2007)

I have 100% metronidazole powder. I gave her 200Mg mixed with oatmeal and sugar syrup rolled in a ball. She'll eat it from my hand, has some difficulty from a paper plate. Her beak is a little off.

She is about 4lb. Dosage I found was 100mg per 2lb.

I'll be getting metronidazole pills for humans 250mg today.

She seems fairly active (wants to get out of the hutch--she is used to a much larger area or yard with the other hens)

It looks bad, but she can eat and drink fairly normally.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

is this a pet, or livestock?


----------



## slow (Oct 8, 2007)

It's a pet, part of a backyard flock of 12.




xxmoxiexx said:


> is this a pet, or livestock?


----------

